# tcc-computer.de



## susi78 (19 August 2009)

hallo
Ich habe mir bei tcc-computer einen Pc bestellt am 10.08.09
Und habe noch am gleichen tag überwiesen.Auf e-mails 
wird nicht geantwortet und ans Telefon geht auch keiner dran
der Pc wurde bis heute noch nicht geliefert.Ich bin sauer


----------



## susi78 (19 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Habe gerade ne mail erhalten Pc wurde versendet dann müsste
er morgen bei mir ankommen


----------



## Heiko (19 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Na, dann warten wir doch alle mal ab, ob er morgen oder übermorgen bei Dir ankommt.


----------



## Bonzo (19 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo
Habe auch bei TCC-Computer,Pc bestellt am 10.08.2009 und gleich bezahlt.Bekomme niemand ans Telefon und keiner Antwortet auf e-mails . Die Verzweflung ist groß da Pc für meine Tochter! Wer hat noch erfahrung mit TCC-Computershop? Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.Achtung an alle die Interrese an Produkten der TCC-Computer haben.
Gruß Bonzo


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

etwas auffällig sind diese Infos 


> (...)
> *Seit 23.07.2009 gelistet*.



Im  Forum gutefrage ist offensichtlich  ein Posting gelöscht worden, das aber noch im  Cache steht
existiert die firma der internetseite tcc-computer.de???


> existiert die firma der internetseite tcc-computer.de???
> gefragt von bremerjunge
> ich habe mir vor einer woche einen computer auf dieser seite bestellt und bis jetzt ist nichts angekommen trotz angeblicher wartezeit von 1-2 tagen. dort angerufen hab ich schon nur geht niemand ans telefon und auf meine email reagiert auch niemand. ich weiß das diese frage schon mal jemand gestellt hat nur kann ich die antwort daruaf nicht finden.


leider läßt sich daraus nicht ersehen, von wann das Posting stammt 

weitere Merkwürdigkeit:

es gibt eine  Webseite mit einem Impressum, auf dem eine  völlig andere Adresse für die Domain  tcc-computer.de  steht
Willkommen bei der TCC Computer Communication GmbH

irgend etwas ist hier faul


----------



## Bonzo (19 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo webwatcher

Vielen Dank für deine mühe ich versuche es morgen bei der Fa. TCC-Computer in Neuss.

Gruß Bonzo


----------



## susi78 (20 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich den Pc annehme oder nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



susi78 schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich den Pc annehme oder nicht?


Da du schon bezahlt hast, dürfte es nicht besonders sinnvoll sein, die Lieferung ( falls sie kommt) abzulehnen.

Es gibt eine  weitere Seite auf der im Impressum der Name des obigen Händlers steht
TCC Computer - Impressum

Im Impressum der  Seite prepaid-center.de  das allerdings auf eine weitere Domain 
 verlinkt ist der Betreiber M.S. der vorgenannten Domain als Jugendschutzbeauftragter aufgeführt 
die AGB dazu  stehen wiederum auf einer völlig andern Seite
http://web192.kerstin.webhoster.ag/....php/coID/3/XTCsid/1t119qa1a5g4gk12eqa5m57102

www.prepaid-center.de   die  wiederum auf eine weitere Seite führt 
[noparse]http://www.julia-secrets-suite.de/index2.html[/noparse]    die  auf den  oben genannten
Betreiber registriert ist 

Das Ganze ist sehr verworren umd  undurchsichtig. Positive Bewertungen bzw
  erfolgte Lieferungen  konnt ich keine einzige finden. Alle Googletreffer sind de facto Werbung 

Eine Frage zum Schluss:  wie seid ihr auf den Händler gestoßen?

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=623533#post6480104
Auch dort sind die Antworten sehr skeptisch


----------



## susi78 (20 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Bei computerbase.de bin ich auch angemeldet bin über kjjj.de drauf gestossen wollte einen zweit pc nur fürs Internet Ich bin geheilt 
bestelle dort nie wieder was.


----------



## susi78 (21 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Pc ist noch nicht angekommen:cry:


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

M.S. tanzt auf vielen Hochzeiten!

Immobilien inserieren kostenlos - Immobilien Wohnung Haus


----------



## susi78 (21 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Ich bin sauer auf den M.S.


----------



## putschi (21 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

War auch ein Opfer!Habe das Krüpelteil leider angenommen.Völlig daneben zusammen geschustert!Bin geheilt,werde beim nächsten Mal lieber zu Media Markt gehen!Nie wieder online und schon gar nicht per Vorkasse!


----------



## susi78 (22 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hi 
Danke für deine Auskunft dann werde ich den Pc gar nicht erst nehmen.


----------



## susi78 (22 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

ich soll verklagt werden auf 50.000 euro


----------



## Bonzo (22 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

für mich hat es sich erledigt. Die Firma hat geantwortet wahrscheinlich ein missverständniss


----------



## Bambi (23 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



susi78 schrieb:


> ich soll verklagt werden auf 50.000 euro



Soso. Und warum, wenn man fragen darf? Wegen Deiner negativen Kritik?


----------



## susi78 (23 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Genau weil ich mich hier negativ geäussert habe


----------



## Bambi (23 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hier und/oder auf seinen "Firmenseiten"?


----------



## susi78 (23 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

bei mir per e-mail


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



susi78 schrieb:


> ich soll verklagt werden auf 50.000 euro



*grins* Lustiger Geschäftsmann! Natürlich muß er auch kritische Berichte hinnehmen. Du hast sachlich und wahrheitsgemäß über Deinen Kauf und die Erfahrungen mit der Firma berichtet. Und wenn jemand völlig unsinnige, astronomisch hohe Geldbeträge in den Raum wirft, muß er damit rechnen, daß er seine Glaubwürdigkeit völlig verspielt.

Bitte hebe die eMails, in denen Du mit Klagen bedroht worden bist gut auf!

Nebelwolf


----------



## susi78 (24 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo ja das mache ich.
Ich werde weiter darüber berichten


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Also mit denen hab ich jetzt auch schon erfahrungen gemacht.Und zwar keine guten!
Hab am Mittwoch 5.8.09 mein PC komplett system mit monitor und logitech tastaur und mausset gemacht hab sofort per paypal bezahl.Das heißt das geld ist sofort bei ihm.

Hab dann am Dienstag 11.08.09 meinen Monitor bekommen und am Mitwoch 19.08.09 meinen PC und auf den rest warte ich immernoch.

Ach ja er hat unseren PC erst per nachname bei der Firma Kosatec Computer GmbH bestellt deshalb dauerte das warscheinlich so ewig(hab den Paketaufkleber von denen auf meinem Karton). Also kann allen nur Empfehlen.FINGER WEG VON TCC-COMPUTER


----------



## susi78 (25 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Bin ich nicht die Einzigste betroffene.
nie wieder


----------



## susi78 (29 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hi heute ist der 29.08.09 
Pc ist immer noch nicht angekommen
Traurig:unzufrieden:


----------



## Bonzo (29 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hi auch noch nichts da!
Meine Tochter ist auch sehr traurig.


----------



## susi78 (30 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Mal sehen ob nächste Woche was passiert?


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Unter Punkt 4 der AGB findet sich dieser Satz: 





> Die Ware wird erst nach Eingang des vollständigen Kaufpreises und der Versandkosten beim Verkäufer an die angegebene Lieferadresse verschickt.


Habt ihr den auch schon schön brav per Vorkasse bezahlt? Was meint de Händler zum möglichen Lieferverzug?


----------



## susi78 (30 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Ich habe Noch am gleichen Tag also den 10.08.09 
Überwiesen müsste schon lange da sein heute ist der 30.08.09
bald einen Monat her


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

@ susi78





Reducal schrieb:


> Was meint der Händler zum möglichen Lieferverzug?


Kann es sein, dass dieser Händler womöglich die Ware gar nicht hat sondern erst bestellt, wenn die Bestellung des Endkunden bei ihm eingeht? Das machen nämlich einige so und verkaufen das eigene Defizit mit Lieferproblemen aus dem Dreiecksverhältnis zwischen Lieferant/Hersteller - Vermittler und Endkunden. Aus diesem Grund auch bevorzuge ich allein Amazon und wenns sein muss dann auch den dortigen Marketplace.


----------



## susi78 (31 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

e mails werden nicht beantwortet das ist ja das schlimme 
wenn wenigstenz ne nachricht erhalten würde wie lange es noch dauert


----------



## susi78 (31 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

hi Pc ist heute bei mir angekommen endlich!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Dann wünschen  wir dir nur noch  zum Happy End,  daß der PC  auch sauber läuft.
:thumb:


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Es gibt sicherlich öfters mal Shops mit Lieferverzögerungen. Da wäre aber mal eine etwas transparentere Informationspolitik der Betreiber sinnvoll.


----------



## susi78 (1 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Ja er geht gut Danke euch allen
für eure Tipps.


----------



## Miezo (8 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Habe leider auch bei TCC-Computer.de bestellt. Da ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, habe ich vor der Bestellung konkrete Fragen zur Lieferzeit gestellt. Die entsprechenden Mails wurden prompt beantwortet. Der Betreiber von TCC schrieb mir, dass meine Bestellung 3-5 Tage nach Geldeingang bei mir ankommen würde. Trotzdem warte ich jetzt schon über zwei Wochen ... und Mails werden nicht mehr beantwortet ... Bin mal gespannt, wann mein PC ankommen wird ... kann von einer Bestellung bei TCC nur abraten.


----------



## Miezo (22 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Nach meinem Posting hier vor zwei Wochen erhielt ich am 9.09. eine Mail vom Betreiber der Seite, dass er mich auf 50.000 Euro Schadensersatz verklagen werde, wenn ich meinen Beitrag nicht lösche. So hat er ja bei susi78 auch reagiert. Am gleichen Tag folgten zwei Mails, in denen angekündigt wurde, dass die beiden von mir bestellten PCs in 5 Tagen bei mir eintreffen würden. Das war dann aber nicht der Fall. Anfragen von mir wurden nicht beanwortet. Am 18.09. traf dann ein PC bei mir ein. Allerdings entspricht dieser leider nicht meiner Bestellung. So wurde z.B. nicht das von mir bestellte Mainboard eingebaut, sondern ein völlig anderes. Auch fehlt z.B. der bestellte Cardreader. Dass die Lieferung unvollständig ist und nicht meiner Bestellung entspricht, habe ich sofort mitgeteilt. Auf eine Reaktion warte ich bis heute, obwohl ich mehrfach nachgefragt habe.
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich jetzt am besten vorgehe?


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



Miezo schrieb:


> Nach meinem Posting hier vor zwei Wochen erhielt ich am 9.09. eine Mail vom Betreiber der Seite, dass er mich auf 50.000 Euro Schadensersatz verklagen werde, wenn ich meinen Beitrag nicht lösche.


Bloß nicht einschüchtern lassen! Da du anscheinend Tatsachen gepostet hast, kann kein Schaden entstanden sein, den du zu vertreten hättest. Dass das Geschäft nicht so rund läuft, wie man es erwarten sollte, zeigen ja die verschiedenen Beiträge unterschiedlicher User hier.
Da die Lieferung unvollständig ist und der Händler sich anscheinend nicht im erforderlichen Maß um den Support bzw. um Abhilfe/Nachbessserung kümmert, könntest du dich zu gegebener Zeit ja eines Anwalts bedienen - natürlich auch aus dem Ausland!


----------



## daimen03 (22 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo
Ich habe auch einen pc bei tcc-Computer [...] wiesenstr in uslar am 01.09.2009 bestelt und meine bekannte hat am gleichen tag noch das geld überwiesen.
wir haben mehrfach versucht dort anzurufen aber niemanden erreicht.
Und auf e-mails wurde nicht mehr geantwortet wer kann mir sagen ob es die firma überhaupt gibt.
ich werde langsam sauer und bin bald so drauf dort selber hinzufahren.!!!


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



daimen03 schrieb:


> ...wer kann mir sagen ob es die firma überhaupt gibt.


Das "Unternehmen" gibt sich zwar selbst auf seiner Website als "Firma" aus 





			
				TCC schrieb:
			
		

> produziert die Firma TCC Computer seit 1998 PC-Komplettsysteme


, doch wenn man Impressum liest, dann ist es anscheinend doch wohl nur eine "Einzelgesellschaft", ohne Angabe einer Gesellschaftsform und der fehlenden Steuernummer. Die müsste aber zumindest auf der Rechnung stehen und mit der könnte man ja auch mal beim zuständigen Finanzamt oder auf jeden Fall beim Gewerbeamt der Stadt Uslar anfragen (Bürgerbüro). Wie dort aber zu erfahren ist, haben da wohl schon mehrere Leutz anfragt.

Übrigens Beschwerden hinsichtlich dem Geschäftsablauf nimmt ggf. auch das Ordnungsamt Nordheim entgegen. Das nämlich wäre zuständig für ein Gewerbeversagungsverfahren, bei dem die erforderliche Zuverlässigkeit eines Gewerbetreibenden geprüft wird.


----------



## Miezo (22 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Danke für die Tipps. Auf der Rechnung, die ich erhalten habe, gibt es eine Steuernummer. Ich werde dann mal bei der Stadt Uslar nachfragen ...


----------



## Miezo (24 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Inzwischen habe ich beim Gewerbeamt der Stadt Uslar angefragt. Ich erhielt die Auskunft, dass die Firma TCC-Computer dort noch angemeldet ist. 

Von TCC-Computer habe ich leider immer noch nichts gehört und auch keine Lieferung erhalten ...


----------



## marvin 1970 (24 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Schon mal über eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug nachgedacht ?


----------



## daimen03 (25 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

habe heute von meiner bekannten bescheid bekommen das die lieferung da ist

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:10:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:08:45 ----------

habe heute von meiner bekannten bescheid bekommen das die lieferung da ist 
 aber nur der monitor gekommen den rechner und den rest ist aber immer noch nicht da


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 September 2009)

*Strafanzeige ist sinnlos*

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Strafanzeige belastet die Justiz unnötig und ist sinnlos - schlechter Service und lange Lieferzeiten sind kein Straftatbestand. Für mich ist die derartig massive Überschreitung der zugesagten Lieferzeit - bei gleichzeitigem Schweigen - ein Alarmsignal. Es kann sein, daß der Händler von seinem Großhändler nur noch per Vorkasse beliefert wird und er mit dem neu eingetroffenen Geld, die Artikel bezahlt, auf die andere, ältere Kunden schon lange warten. Wenn jemand unbedingt bei diesem Händler kaufen möchte, dann nur per Nachnahme. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Miezo (26 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Noch immer keine Reaktion von TCC-Computer ...

Nach deren AGB kann ich vom Vertrag zurück treten, wenn die Lieferung innerhalb von vier Wochen nicht zustande kommt. Dann müssten die mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen. 

_"Sollte ein von Ihnen bestelltes Produkt wider Erwarten trotz rechtzeitigem Abschluss eines adäquaten Deckungsgeschäftes aus einem vom Verkäufer nicht zu vertretenden Gründen nicht verfügbar sein, werden Sie unverzüglich über die Nichtverfügbarkeit informiert und im Falle des Rücktritts etwa bereits geleistete Zahlungen unverzüglich erstattet. ...
Beide Parteien können vom Vertrag zurücktreten, wenn eines der vorgenannten Ereignisse zu einer Lieferverzögerung von mehr als vier Wochen über die vereinbarte Frist hinaus führt."
_ 
Da ich bereits am 24.08. bestellt habe, ist diese Frist ja wohl auf jeden Fall inzwischen überschritten. 
Also werde ich jetzt am besten vom Vertrag zurück treten und ihm eine Frist für die Rücküberweisung des Geldes setzen. 
Wäre für Tipps dankbar ...


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



Miezo schrieb:


> Wäre für Tipps dankbar ...


Wofür? Du schreibst doch selbst schon wies geht: 


Miezo schrieb:


> Da ich bereits am 24.08. bestellt habe, ist diese Frist ja wohl auf jeden Fall inzwischen überschritten. *Also werde ich jetzt am besten vom Vertrag zurück treten und ihm eine Frist für die Rücküberweisung des Geldes setzen. *


----------



## Sencer (30 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe am 21.09.2009 einen PC zusammen mit Monitor auf der besagten Adresse tcc-computer.de bestellt.
5 Minuten nach Bestellung habe ich eine E-Mail mit den Bankdaten erhalten!

Zahlung ist am 24.09.2009 erfolgt, seit dem warte ich immer noch auf die Ware...
Erreichbar ist auch niemand, auf E-Mails bekommt man keine Antwort (nach Kaufabwicklung kam promt die Email mit den Bankdaten!!! Nach Überweisung per Vorkasse nichts mehr)

Was kann ich in diesem Fall machen?

MfG Sencer

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:50:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:42:36 ----------

Zahlung ist am 21.09.2009 erfolgt, nicht am 24.09.2009.
Bestellung war am 18.09.2009


----------



## [Spirit] (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

*Jo, habe dort leider auch bestellt.
Musst mehrfach Mails schreiben und ein bisschen Druck machen, was Anzeige usw angeht.*
Mir hat er nach ein paar Mails zugesichert das die Ware bis zum 22.10.09 (lange aber immerhin) ankommt.
Wenn nicht sind die 4 Wochen, 1 Tag später auch rum, wo ich dann umgehend vom Kauf zurücktreten werde.


----------



## Guido D (12 Oktober 2009)

*TCC-Computer.de Bestellung*

Ich habe bei ihnen am 02.10.2009 einen PC für 195 € bestellt und noch am selben Tag überwiesen.
Habe aber bis heute nichts von ihnen gehört, auch auf Anfragen haben sie nicht reagiert.
Unter der Tel. Nrn. 05571927630 kann man auch niemanden erreichen :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



> Ich habe bei ihnen am 02.10.2009 einen PC für 195 € bestellt und noch am selben Tag überwiesen.
> Habe aber bis heute nichts von ihnen gehört, auch auf Anfragen haben sie nicht reagiert.


nur zur Klarstellung, wir sind nicht tcc-computer.de


----------



## Guido D (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> nur zur Klarstellung, wir sind nicht tcc-computer.de


na das ihr nicht tcc seid weiss ich doch . hoffe nur das der pc noch kommt sieht aber schlecht aus.


----------



## agony (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Bis jetzt haben die ja scheinbar -mit einiger Verzögerung- geliefert. 
Es gibt auch "Shops", die nur betrügen, und es werden täglich mehr..

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/pressepor...cke/article/meldung-091008-145354-34-332.html


----------



## [Spirit] (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Noch 9 Tage haben sie Zeit.
Dann wird vom Kauf zurückgetreten und Geld wiederverlangt...
Bin gespannt ob das noch was wird. :wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:14:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:12:02 ----------

Sry für DP, kann nicht Editieren. :roll:
@agony: Das hab ich auch gelesen, aber halt immer auf den letzten Drücker.
Mal sehen was in 9 Tagen bei mir ist!


----------



## Miezo (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hier ist die Fortsetzung meiner Erfahrungen mit TCC:
Nachdem ich hier am 24.9. gepostet hatte, dass ich vom Kauf zurücktreten werde, erhielt ich eine Mail, dass meine Bestellung jetzt vollständig versandt worden sei ... Dummerweise habe ich das geglaubt und noch einmal gewartet. Inzwischen bin ich von meiner Bestellung zurückgetreten und habe mein Geld zurückverlangt. Bisher erfolgte keine Reaktion ... :wall:


----------



## [Spirit] (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

So, mein PC ist angekommen. :smile:
Läuft alles wunderbar, zwar ist die Anleitung etwas ramponiert,
aber dennoch kann ich sagen wer nicht soviel Geld hat, sollte bei TCC-Computer bestellen. Sonst bestellt woanders. 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:08:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:04:48 ----------

Ach, unbedingt den PC vorher überprüfen! 
Meiner war etwas lausig zusammengesetzt. :x


----------



## [Spirit] (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Edit #2:
Guter PC unter 400€ = TCC-Computer (Wartezeit usw. leider mit dabei)
Sonst unbedingt woanders bestellen!!!


----------



## [Spirit] (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

So hab jetzt nochmal genau alles unter die Lupe genommen.
Meine beiden anderen Beiträge können gelöscht werden.

//---
Hier mein "Urteil":
TCC-Computer hat in meinem Fall auf E-Mails geantwortet.
Sie haben die Lieferzeit von 14 Werktagen eingehalten.
Das Packet war etwas ramponiert, was aber nicht heissen soll dass es schon so verpackt wurde. Das HEft für das Motherboard hatte anscheinend eine "Dusche hinter sich". War etwas angelaufen, aber hält sich im Rahmen.
Das einzige was TCC-Computer ändern sollte ist die Lieferzeit!
Auf der Hauptseite steht 1-2 Werktage und in den AGB's 14 Werktage.
Da sollten sie noch etwas ändern, Herr [ edit] !
Sonst ein guter PC zu einem guten Preis.
//---

Grüße [Spirit]


----------



## Guido D (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

*Hallo#*
*Ich habe meinen PC letzte Woche erhalten.*
*Die Ausstattung war sogar besser als ich sie bestellt hatte.*
*Bei der nächsten Bestellung wird es hoffentlich ein wenig schneller gehen !*
*oder wenigstens eine Antwort auf E-Mail Anfrage schneller bekommen.*
*Aber an sonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem PC,*
*und der im nachhinein auch annehmbarer Mail Austausch*....:-D


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*



Guido D schrieb:


> *Bei der nächsten Bestellung ....*


Echt, du würdes trotz dem mulmigen Gefühl bei dem noch einmal bestellen? Naja, Narren gab es, gibt es, wird es immer geben! :wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Miezo (2 November 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Ich warte nach meinem Rücktritt von der Bestelltung leider immer noch auf eine Reaktion von TCC ... Bestellt hatte ich am 24. August!


----------



## Miezo (6 November 2009)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Noch immer keine Reaktion von TCC-Computer. Mein Geld habe ich trotz meines Rücktritts von der Bestellung nicht zurück bekommen. Auch Mails und Fax werden weiterhin nicht beantwortet. Die angeblich versandte Ware ist auch nie angekommen. Ich kann deshalb wirklich niemandem empfehlen, dort zu bestellten. Nun werde ich also mit Anwalt gegen TCC-Computer vorgehen müssen.


----------



## NicoD (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo zusammen.´,
ich bin leider zu spät auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden. HAbe über Hood bei dieser "Firma" ein Handy gekauft. Da schickt der mir doch Fotos vom Offenen und verschlossenen Päckchen und nach einer Woche kommtdas auch an. Bevor ich das jedoch bei Hermes abnehme kommt mir das "Gewicht" bei Übergabe komisch vor. So ein Handy wiegt ja Plus Zubehör und Verpackung um die Verpackung min. 250gr, -niedrig- gerechnet. Auf meiner Briefwaage komme ich dann auf 45 Gramm. Auch beim schütteln kein Kartongeräusch.
Gleich eine Mail, da ja kein Telefonkontakt möglich, aber bis jetzt kein Kommentar. Ich schau mir das noch 2 Tage an, dann erst mal eine Anzeige.
Hat noch jemand neuere Erfahrungen mit TCC_Cumputer in Uslar gemacht. Dieser Marc S. sitzt scheinbar noch da. Er hat sich jetzt nur noch eine sehr passende Mail-Adresse zugelegt.


----------



## abwracker2009 (11 März 2010)

*AW: tcc-computer.de*

Hallo,
bin auch einem [ edit]  dieser Firma aufgesessen.
Leider darf ich hier nichts genaueres dazu schreiben, da das Gerichtsverfahren läuft.

Warnung an alle die das hier im Forum lesen........[ edit] 

[ edit]


----------



## NicoD (21 April 2010)

*AW: tcc-computer.de- Sitz in Uslar*

_Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:_



> Ganz *Aktuell* 			 			 			 		  		 		    Heute ist _[Zitat ohne belastbare Quelle entfernt. (bh)_


_*Zitat Ende*_

Ich habe _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_.


----------

